# Help!



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi All I'm letigramas husband, she is on vacation.

I have a problem, before she left she left her fish in a quarantine tank to treat for ick.

Problem is last night the brown powder stopped swimming around and is just sitting on the bottom of the tank sedentary?

He was eating up to this point? anything I can do to make this fish not die?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Letigrama said:


> Hi All I'm letigramas husband, she is on vacation.
> 
> I have a problem, before she left she left her fish in a quarantine tank to treat for ick.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark, my powder blue did the same and it did not survive. Try adding some oxygen to the tank. I'm sorry I can't help out more, hopefully someone else can chime in.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, yikes. 
is the fish being treated (with copper or hyposalinity) or anything for the ich or is it just being held in QT? 
If it is not being treated is it showing signs of ich? Are there little white spots all over it? 
A freshwater dip can provide some relief for the fish. If you google "freshwater dip for ich + Reef Central you will find instructions. There is a lot more information on Reef Central on what to do. Does your wife have an account there? If so I would post there for more expert advise or just do a bunch of searches with Reef Central in your query. 
Good luck!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

If the quarrantine tank was being treated with copper, did she ask you to make sure top off the evaporation with fresh RODI water? That is very important or else the copper level will rise to toxic levels.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*help*

Hey mark... 
I like fesso idea try to get the water aerated a bit...just a slow bubble
Did she leave u water to do water change with or just top up..
im not too familiar with copper treatments .if he us sitting there
not moving my guess hes prob not gonna make it... try to get him
to eat if u can use a turkey baster and try to push food toward 
his mouth but in the same time try not to chase him or stress him 
out...
keep us updated


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

A fish not moving is never a good thing especially a fast moving fish like a tang 
I can't add much to the discussion re: treatment but I have RO/DI water / salt mix if you need


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I'd say do some salt water change. make sure there's water movement in the quarantine tank so that water is oxygenated. the air bubbles will help. 

Also make sure he has hiding places, and turn off the lights, to reduce stress.

Put garlic in food to entice him to eat.

Beyond that there's not much else you can do except to accept the outcome. Sorry.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

There is an Aeriator in there, I'll try the water change and see if it helps

it's still alive but just hanging on


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Does it have ich currently? If yes do a fresh water dip. Put it in ro water for 2 min


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

OK so I did half bucket water change and put the salt in as directed, I think the medicine was cupramine?

there is no visable ick should I put more medicine?


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

*It jumped?*

I went to the gym and when I got back It had jumped out of the tiny hole in the back of the tank?

It was just laying on the bottom of the tank last time I looked? I don't understand where it got the energy?


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

hahahahaha. I just see this post now...... he got worried about my PBT and he let my DT run dry!!!! omg


----------

